# Hi!!



## KittenLover (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi everybody!! I just joined this forum today, however I have been a part of this before, but couldn't remember my name. I was not too active, but I will be this time!! I have a Persian named Gizmo and he is 4 years old. I am a freshman in college at the University of North Alabama majoring in Accounting. I am in the dorms, so I can't take my Gizzie with me.  However, I am getting an apartment this summer so I can take him with me then! Anywho, I'm looking forward to reading stories and sharing stories too. Sometime soon I will have pictures up of my baby!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello and welcome back! I am glad you returned even though you couldn't remember the original id.
I hope you will be able to post pitures of Gizmo soon !
ps best of luck with your studies


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Kittenlover! Welcome back. Make sure you post often and let us see some pictures too, please. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome back to the forum! I am taking accounting classes now and boy do I hate it hehe.... anyways can't wait to see some pics of your Gizmo! :wink:


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

welcome kittenlover!!!!
i have a shaded silver persian, what color is yours?

@@@


----------



## KittenLover (Jan 2, 2004)

*cat color*

Gizmo is a "blue" persian. Although he is "blue" he is gray and has copper eyes.


----------

